

Foursquare's Redesign: Do Users Get It? - forrestkoba
http://www.zurb.com/article/1009/foursquares-new-redesign-do-users-get-it

======
jeffehobbs
Honestly, I doubt they do. When you set your app or service up to do X, it's
really hard to convince people 2 years down the road that you should also use
that service to do Y. Foursquare's recent redesign is quite excellent, but in
my mind, they are still the "arbitrary check-in/brag" social media service,
and my suspicion is that how they will remain in 99% of their users' minds.

